# Would anyone be interested if I streamed top bar inspections live?



## Sovek

PatBeek said:


> .
> 
> Several days ago I streamed a cut-out and it was somewhat successful, although babysitting a camera phone
> and an audience during such an undertaking can be very distracting.
> 
> However, doing several top bar hive inspections from various locations would be much more manageable
> and laid back.
> 
> The program/app I use is https://stre.am/
> 
> It is very good quality and viewers can chat in real time with the person streaming or with others who are viewing.
> 
> It only works on phones, though.
> 
> Sooooooo, if anyone is remotely interested, I'd be willing to give it a shot.
> 
> Keep in mind also, I can work bees year-round here in Florida, so perhaps you northerners could live vicariously through me streaming inspections during the winter.
> 
> My username on stre.am is patbeerescuer


Yes and no. 
If it was a weekend Yes,
Am I forced to use and app I cant use to watch? no. 
Am I forced to watch on a phone? if yes, then no. Reason being is I like seeing detail. Stream on YT? sure. Otherwise, forget it.


----------



## PatBeek

.

I'll have to also look into how one streams on YouTube. 

I fully understand that it's limiting when using a program
that only offers a phone format, but the program is so nice other than that.

But if I could stream over a website like YouTube where all I have to do is provide a link rather than anyone having to download an app, that would be sweet. The audience would be much larger, that's for sure.

And yes, I hear you regarding the weekend issue.


----------



## kirghizstan

Use Google Hangouts


----------



## Harley Craig

always try out live stream http://www.livestream.com Users can download an app on their phone to watch, or watch from the CPU, can even watch on their tv with roku. Also, you can Stream from your phone, or get a fancy broadcaster that attaches to a better camera for really good detailed streams.


----------



## PatBeek

Thanks for those suggestions.
I'll investigate both.

I noticed when attempting to stream live on YouTube experiment today, they led me to Google hangouts. I didn't sign up yet because I need to know if I can broadcast from my phone that way.


----------



## PatBeek

.

Harley Craig,

Am i reading correctly? Livestream.com charges 42 a month at its cheapest?

stre.am is free.


----------



## Harley Craig

PatBeek said:


> .
> 
> Harley Craig,
> 
> Am i reading correctly? Livestream.com charges 42 a month at its cheapest?
> 
> stre.am is free.


Not sure I've never streamed anything on there, but I watched a lot of streams during the Ferguson riots of regular folk streaming from their phones , didn't cost me anything to watch


----------



## Harley Craig

I just created an event on my phone to tesr it and it didn't cost anything


----------



## PatBeek

.

Yes, you CAN watch my streams from a regular computer.

I'm streaming live right now, by the way:

https://stre.am/patbeerescuer#


----------



## BeeSC

PatBeek said:


> .
> 
> I'm streaming live right now, by the way:
> 
> https://stre.am/patbeerescuer#


Nice job! Will watch the feed. Like your TBH as well. Hope to build one myself one day. Thanks for sharing the details on your site.


----------



## PatBeek

BeeSC said:


> Nice job! Will watch the feed. Like your TBH as well. Hope to build one myself one day. Thanks for sharing the details on your site.


Did you see my brief stream? I had to end it because I had to conduct business on that phone........you know.....the REAL world got in the way....lol.


----------



## BeeSC

PatBeek said:


> Did you see my brief stream? I had to end it because I had to conduct business on that phone........you know.....the REAL world got in the way....lol.


Yes, and your tour before shutdown. =)

I run many IP cameras, but have not pushed anything public before. If you're serious about a live stream, consider an IP camera. $50-$100 should provide something basic you can run outdoor, 24x7.


----------



## PatBeek

Yes, I install cameras and security systems for a living.

My whole intent with streaming is to be mobile during cutouts
and walking around yard, etc. 

Ip cams generally aren't mobile.


----------



## PatBeek

.

Who is up for me to inspect a hive or two today on a live stream?

Even you folks who don't have the stre.am app can watch me on your desktop or 
laptop at https://stre.am/patbeerescuer

How about 11:30 eastern time (half hour from now), I do a live stream?

I will inspect the hive I cut-out the other day from the column and another recent hive I cut out. Both are having to raise queens.
I need to inspect to make sure they are building queen cells and are free of SHBs.


----------



## Briarvalleyapiaries

Rainy day in Central, PA I would watch.


----------



## Briarvalleyapiaries

My 11 year old son and I enjoyed the inspection.


----------



## PatBeek

shawneebuilder said:


> My 11 year old son and I enjoyed the inspection.


Thanks so much for tuning in !!!!

So did you watch from a laptop/desktop or from the phone app?

Any suggestions as far as improving the broadcast experience?

No need to comment on my beekeeping.....probably too many issues to mention...lol

.


----------



## Briarvalleyapiaries

We used an iPhone at first. I tried the computer but that didn't work till about half way through. 

During the first part of the stream, I was hearing an echo. It sounded like it was coming from the other phone that you were checking the broadcast with. 

We started beekeeping this Spring with top bar hives. We got our first package in late April. Most of the package absconded and we lost the queen. We bought another package from same supplier and now they seem to be doing fine. We have about 10 bars with a growing colony. 

Last Friday we caught a swarm at a friends house. They have had a wild bee hive in there stone chimney for many years and have a swarm almost every year. We took a quick look at the swarm Tuesday and they were already building several combs. We hope to transfer the bees from the top bar nuc to the full top bar hive in the next few days.


----------



## PatBeek

shawneebuilder said:


> We used an iPhone at first. I tried the computer but that didn't work till about half way through.
> 
> During the first part of the stream, I was hearing an echo. It sounded like it was coming from the other phone that you were checking the broadcast with.
> 
> We started beekeeping this Spring with top bar hives. We got our first package in late April. Most of the package absconded and we lost the queen. We bought another package from same supplier and now they seem to be doing fine. We have about 10 bars with a growing colony.
> 
> Last Friday we caught a swarm at a friends house. They have had a wild bee hive in there stone chimney for many years and have a swarm almost every year. We took a quick look at the swarm Tuesday and they were already building several combs. We hope to transfer the bees from the top bar nuc to the full top bar hive in the next few days.


That's wonderful news. Welcome to the top bar beekeeping cult...lol.

I just pray your hives can get enough strength this summer to overwinter there in PA.

Yes, the echo was from the other phone I was using as a monitor. I will no longer allow that audio to bleed through. Thanks for confirming that was a problem.

Was the focus on the comb and lighting decent enough? It's very, very tough to see the screen of the phones well enough outside
to know for sure what you all are seeing.

Thanks so much for the input and I wish you very much luck with your new hives/bees.

.


----------



## PatBeek

.

I may be streaming this evening after 6 pm eastern doing a cut-out if some of you out there enjoy watching the equivalent of paint drying.

Bees in a cinder block wall that the owner says HE'LL smash open and repair.

.


----------



## PatBeek

.

Rescheduled the cutout for 8am tomorrow morning. It's rainy.

.


----------



## jamman

Haven't seen you on this morning.


----------



## PatBeek

jamman said:


> Haven't seen you on this morning.


I did it on the morning of the third.

My apologies for not making that more clear.


----------



## PatBeek

.

This morning, Tuesday, July 7th, I'm going to stream
a cutout from an owl/birdhouse/duckhouse type structure that I brought home from someone's house yesterday evening.

I will begin streaming at 9 am eastern.

I will be doing the removal from the comfort of my own back yard.


----------



## PatBeek

.

Here's the video:


----------



## PatBeek

.

So generally, how many more weeks do you folks up north have to dig around in your hives before winter sets in?

I realize it varies, especially on your latitude.

The reason I ask is because I figured many of you would like to see live streams of some of my inspections throughout the winter from down here in Florida.

There's a chat screen for all of you to partake as well.

I could even smash a few small hive beetles for you all. Now THAT'S more exciting than the NFL.

Just something to think about.

.


----------



## Slow Drone

We'd all be interested I'm sure not just the northern beeks. Smashed hive beetles I could watch that all day long. By the way Pat thanks for posting all your videos! I enjoy them very much!


----------



## aunt betty

Concrete block wall cutout? By all means post it. Could get interesting quick.


----------



## PatBeek

Slow Drone said:


> We'd all be interested I'm sure not just the northern beeks. Smashed hive beetles I could watch that all day long. By the way Pat thanks for posting all your videos! I enjoy them very much!


Much appreciated, Slow Drone. I LOVE positive and encouraging posts. 

I will probably crank-up some live inspections soon. I had a lot of major pest issues to get under control in my back yard with hive beetles and big red ants. All seems to be well now so I can do streams without four-letter-words.

And oh yes, robbing has been a huge issue lately. I think it's because I have actual honey left in my hives. Most others have harvested the honey from the fall flow. If I leave my hives open for too long, especially with having to make major operations inside a hive that could spill even the smallest amounts of honey, it's a complete horror-show of robbing.




.


----------



## PatBeek

aunt betty said:


> Concrete block wall cutout? By all means post it. Could get interesting quick.


Yes, that was an old post from several months ago.

To be honest, I don't really plan on streaming too many more cut-outs. It's just too much to deal with and have to babysit
a live audience.

.


----------



## PatBeek

.

So in the next day or two, I think I'm going to stream a split. I'm going to attempt to split from a top bar hive (or hives) into a Lang nuc.

The reason?

I sell a lot of top bar nucs. However, I get a lot of calls from people who want Lang nucs and I'm sitting there helpless.

I will be raising treatment-free foundationless nucs. It would seem to me that's rare, but I could be wrong.

These nucs won't be ready until spring. Here in Florida, we can get away with raising nucs all winter. 

.


----------



## richr58

PatBeek said:


> .
> 
> So in the next day or two, I think I'm going to stream a split. I'm going to attempt to split from a top bar hive (or hives) into a Lang nuc.
> 
> The reason?
> 
> I sell a lot of top bar nucs. However, I get a lot of calls from people who want Lang nucs and I'm sitting there helpless.
> 
> I will be raising treatment-free foundationless nucs. It would seem to me that's rare, but I could be wrong.
> 
> These nucs won't be ready until spring. Here in Florida, we can get away with raising nucs all winter.
> 
> .


For all of us snow bound beeks, we are just glad to see a post of someone playing with their bees. I find myself on sunny days hanging around the hive, not really wanting them to come out and die in the cold, but wishing they were coming out to play.


----------



## PatBeek

.


Tomorrow at 12 noon Eastern Time, Friday, 11/27/15, I will start streaming my transfer of some top bar comb over to a Lang deep nuc and possibly also a Lang medium nuc.

There's nothing in particular that is very exciting about what I will be doing, but I figured it may interest some of you because a good majority of you may be
cooped-up for the winter regarding your bees.

It's going to be a little tedious because I'm going to have to pick from several different hives so I won't give undue pressure to any one hive. I'm also going to have to physically cut comb and rubber band it into foundationless frames.

The site to download the app is https://stre.am/

If you want to watch from a laptop or home computer, the direct link is: https://stre.am/patbeerescuer

My username is patbeerescuer

Keep in mind, you can make comments on the screen to me and other viewers in real time.
.


----------



## PatBeek

.

My stream today is only going to be inspecting several hives. I'm not going to do a major transfer of comb. I will do that when I do a cut-out later today. Those bees I will place in the Lang nuc.

.


----------



## PatBeek

.

It's Christmas Day.

Would anyone be interested in a live stream of me inspecting some hives today here in Florida?

.


----------



## PatBeek

.

In order to view it on a laptop or desktop, use this link with my username in the link:

Ok, I'll possibly do it at about 11am Eastern time. Here's the program I use: https://stre.am/patbeerescuer

.


----------



## ollie

Hi

Are you still doing the live streaming? If so shot when your doing it...

thanks


----------

